# New AFC Golden: "Doc" Van Eimeren



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats to Chris Van Eimeren!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! I love seeing this  Thanks for sharing, especially that he is owner trained by a great guy! Huge Congratulations to Chris and Doc!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations to Chris! 



I've heard he's a great judge too.


FC, could you fill us in on what it takes to achieve an AFC title?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> FC, could you fill us in on what it takes to achieve an AFC title?


I'm not an FC, but I'll try to answer the question:wink2::

To achieve the title of AFC, a dog must (a) earn a cumulative total of 15 points in Amateur or Amateur Owned and Handled, or when handled by an amateur in Open, Limited, Restricted, or Special stakes; importantly, 5 of those points must be earned with a WIN in an ALL BREED competition (i.e., for the title, a Specialty win doesn't count as a win, but it will count as 5 points (and 5 points from a specialty is the maximum number that can count toward the title)) or (b) by earning the title of FC while handled by an amateur (it takes 10 points in Open, Limited, Restricted, or Special stakes, and 5 of those points must be earned with a WIN in an ALL BREED competition) for the title of FC.

Tidbits:
* A win in a specialty DOES count as a win in order to qualify for the respective Nationals (i.e., National Retriever Championship or National Amateur Retriever Championship.)
* There is an unfortunate group of dogs, actually a fairly large group, each of which has more than enough points for an FC and/or AFC title, but simply never achieved the *all breed* win.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

IM beyond thrilled for Chris. He really is one of the good guys. Proof that hard work will pay off if you keep working


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Totally Awesome!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Where is the LOVE button for this? Truly a wonderful person! I have learned a lot from him from a distance. WTG Doc!


----------

